# Gay partner in Dubai but I'm in Texas. Can I move there?



## currentlyintexas (Sep 11, 2015)

My partner lives in Dubai.. I am trying to relocate there to be with him, however, due to the laws, he cannot sponsor me. We are aware that we would need to get a 2 bedroom house (which he is already looking for). My question: Is there a way for me to move there and not work without being restricted on time. He is only planning to being there for maybe a year or two. I am in school full time, and I will not need working rights. My school is all done online. I thought about getting a freelance license, but I don't even know what I'd get that for.. Any help would be greatly appreciated..

Thanks,
-CurrentlyInTexas


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Welcome to the forum.
If you have a US passport - then you can come to Dubai on a 30 day tourist visa and then renew this every 30 days by doing a visa run to Oman.
You also need to make sure you come with adequate travel insurance - in case you need hospital treatment whilst in Dubai and you will not be able to get a UAE driving license on a visit visa.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

He wouldn't need a UAE driving license as he can rent a car with a US driving license. 

Living here and doing border runs every 30 days isn't a problem. Many people do it. The border run from Dubai to Hatta border crossing is about four hours round trip and there are tour companies that organise visa run trips just about every day.

By the way, there's no requirement to get a two bedroom apartment. It's not the law. 



Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Welcome to the forum.
> If you have a US passport - then you can come to Dubai on a 30 day tourist visa and then renew this every 30 days by doing a visa run to Oman.
> You also need to make sure you come with adequate travel insurance - in case you need hospital treatment whilst in Dubai and you will not be able to get a UAE driving license on a visit visa.
> ...


----------



## currentlyintexas (Sep 11, 2015)

Wow this is great news so does this mean I could go back-and-forth and there would not be any issues whatsoever for an extended period of time also what I need to stay overnight in Oman or what I be able to just return to Dubai that day again thank you for all of your help.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

TallyHo said:


> He wouldn't need a UAE driving license as he can rent a car with a US driving license.
> 
> Living here and doing border runs every 30 days isn't a problem. Many people do it. The border run from Dubai to Hatta border crossing is about four hours round trip and there are tour companies that organise visa run trips just about every day.
> 
> By the way, there's no requirement to get a two bedroom apartment. It's not the law.


Hi,
The reason I mentioned the driving license is if two people are living together and one is on a work visa and the other on a visitor visa - then the visitor can't drive the others car.
To the OP - look at the sticky thread about visa runs - you simply drive to the border, cross into Oman and come straight back again.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Since you probably won't be working just take one of the organised visa run tours during the day while your partner is working. Go Tours does reliable ones several times a week. They pick you up in the Marina and return you there 4-5 hours later.




currentlyintexas said:


> Wow this is great news so does this mean I could go back-and-forth and there would not be any issues whatsoever for an extended period of time also what I need to stay overnight in Oman or what I be able to just return to Dubai that day again thank you for all of your help.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

GET A JOB!

Seriously no need to worry about moving here. Just don't kiss or hold hands in public...


----------



## crt454 (Sep 3, 2012)

Just an fyi, online degrees arent accepted in uae and in the gulf region.


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

I see some members here encouraging others on breaking the UAE law, which is apparently illegal.

Yet it is ok to jump on other threads where someone is advising another to issue a Schengen visa from Italy and travel to France (Which is in fact legal) and accuse them of illegal traveling.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

A.Abbass said:


> I see some members here encouraging others on breaking the UAE law, which is apparently illegal.
> 
> Yet it is ok to jump on other threads where someone is advising another to issue a Schengen visa from Italy and travel to France (Which is in fact legal) and accuse them of illegal traveling.


Completely different. One is trying circumvent EU laws, something that is a hot topic where I am from. This thread is about two best mates, that want to live together.


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

iggles said:


> Completely different. One is trying circumvent EU laws, something that is a hot topic where I am from. This thread is about two best mates, that want to live together.


How would issuing a Schengen visa from Italy and traveling to France be relevant to illegal immigrants and refugees heading to Europe ? There are no laws that prevents that.

And now a gay couple are (two best mates who want to live together) ?

It's not only illegal (in UAE) but I find that disrespectful as you are constantly lying to nearly everyone.

I believe that one shouldn't lie about their beliefs for any reason, if my beliefs are not welcome somewhere, I just don't go rather than breaking that place's law. Even if I am not getting caught, it just doesn't coincide with my self respect.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

A.Abbass said:


> How would issuing a Schengen visa from Italy and traveling to France be relevant to illegal immigrants and refugees heading to Europe ? There are no laws that prevents that.
> 
> And now a gay couple are (two best mates who want to live together) ?
> 
> ...


I don't understand what you wrote. Falsifying a visa for Italy to get to France, in my eyes is massively against international law. Especially at the current moment in time, who is to say the original poster made up a story to get advice for him self to get a visa into EU, to then claim asylum in EU. In my eyes that's bad form from our forum to get around French Laws. 

Now back to this thread, how I read the OP post was, two Light-hearted and carefree best mates, who are partners (most likely tennis partners) are looking to get a 2 bedroom apartment so they can be closer together and get some good old practice with the balls. The OP had it confirmed he won't get a visa, because a tennis partnership isn't a legal bond even though they have doubled up many a time, so I personally suggested to get a job, and not to worry about having a tennis partner here. Its nothing to worry about, and obviously nothing he should be ashamed of or hide. If no one asks, why should anyone suspect he likes playing tennis with two bouncy balls. Good Luck to them I say, i hope they have some good double matches, maybe try mixed tennis as well. Nothing wrong with swapping partners as well. :eyebrows:

Unlike you, I am in 2015, not 1905. :boxing:


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

A.Abbass said:


> How would issuing a Schengen visa from Italy and traveling to France be relevant to illegal immigrants and refugees heading to Europe ? There are no laws that prevents that.
> 
> And now a gay couple are (two best mates who want to live together) ?
> 
> ...


Who cares? I really couldn't care less having a gay neighbor, colleague or friend and I suggest you do the same. Just relax and enjoy life.


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

Froglet said:


> Who cares? I really couldn't care less having a gay neighbor, colleague or friend and I suggest you do the same. Just relax and enjoy life.


I don't care either. In fact I do have one !

I am particularly pointing out the fact how others are ok circumventing the UAE law, and I am not discussing whether it's justified or not, and are not ok circumventing Europe's laws.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

A.Abbass said:


> I don't care either. In fact I do have one !
> 
> I am particularly pointing out the fact how others are ok circumventing the UAE law, and I am not discussing whether it's justified or not, and are not ok circumventing Europe's laws.


because its 2015, not 1905.


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

iggles said:


> I don't understand what you wrote. Falsifying a visa for Italy to get to France, in my eyes is massively against international law. Especially at the current moment in time, who is to say the original poster made up a story to get advice for him self to get a visa into EU, to then claim asylum in EU. In my eyes that's bad form from our forum to get around French Laws.
> 
> Now back to this thread, how I read the OP post was, two Light-hearted and carefree best mates, who are partners (most likely tennis partners) are looking to get a 2 bedroom apartment so they can be closer together and get some good old practice with the balls. The OP had it confirmed he won't get a visa, because a tennis partnership isn't a legal bond even though they have doubled up many a time, so I personally suggested to get a job, and not to worry about having a tennis partner here. Its nothing to worry about, and obviously nothing he should be ashamed of or hide. If no one asks, why should anyone suspect he likes playing tennis with two bouncy balls. Good Luck to them I say, i hope they have some good double matches, maybe try mixed tennis as well. Nothing wrong with swapping partners as well. :eyebrows:
> 
> Unlike you, I am in 2015, not 1905. :boxing:


Even if he applies for a visa from the Italian embassy and then heads to Rome, he can still ask for asylum there. Your defense is just pure ******** and doesn't make any sense. The visa grants you access to every single Schengen country.

Your gayish metaphoric story just sucks big time. I am not discussing whether homosexuality is to be accepted or not. There's a rule here and breaking it doesn't make a person modern or cool, it makes them liars, hypocrites and criminals.

Unlike you, I respect every country's rules and I abide to it, even if I happen to disagree with these rules.


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

iggles said:


> because its 2015, not 1905.


So why don't you head to Dubai police and tell them their rules are old and needs to be changed ?


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

A.Abbass said:


> Unlike you, I respect every country's rules and I abide to it, even if I happen to disagree with these rules.


Have you ever got a speeding fine since being here?


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

iggles said:


> Have you ever got a speeding fine since being here?


Or had a drink without a liquor license?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I would just point out that, in reality, OP's question was actually nothing to do with the nature of his relationship. It was about how he could live here with his partner. He actually didn't need to say anything about gender, but he did. He is quite aware that he and his partner should not be living together as a couple, as has been pointed out. So, I'm now closing the thread as he has his answer.


----------

